# Us-domestic !!



## Jbrasco70 (Feb 9, 2017)

Have used this source a couple times in the past and is now my go to source..2 day t/a !!! Pretty insane big up to US-DOMESTIC !!


----------



## OlympiaMeds (Mar 8, 2017)

High quality gear...massive gains

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## JRA (Mar 31, 2017)

I bought some test cyp because of reviews here. But, I am curious about communication. I sent money thru W.U. and money was picked up 2 days ago, but no email confirmation. I emailed the website yesterday. Advice?


----------

